# emerge kdepim?

## ^-Codemasta-^

Hi!

Habn problem mit dem mergen von kde!

Immer wenn er kdepim kompiliert, kommt da nach ner zeit ein fehler:

coud not find declaration for QTextDocument::setDefaultFont(QFont &)

wie kann man das beheben?

----------

## nater21

Ich Habe auch dieses Problem aber spreche ich Deutsh nicht so gut!  Sprichst du English?   Wir konnen dieses Problem machen?  Kannst du dieses post verstehen?

----------

## lordamok

das problem hatte ich gestern auch das liegt an der neuen qt version (3.0.5)

schau mal die bugs durch da ist schon ein report gesetzt und die lösung (patches) sind dort auch zu finden   :Idea: 

----------

